

I want to hack software like my uncle hacks machines - thatusertwo
http://new.novelog.com/my-first-story/machine-hackers

======
kls
My first thought was why not hack machines with your uncle. Learn the Arduino
platform and bring the flexibility of embedded logic to his creations, then
you could provide your expertise to a portion of his hacking machines.

